

Is Google chat disabled in Gmail if you use Adblock plus? - cantbecool

I just noticed that after I was messaged by a friend in Google chat, I simply could not respond. There was no text field to enter in a response. I disabled Adblock plus on Firefox, and the field magically reappeared. Is this happening to anyone else?
======
adestefan
I have AdBlock on in Chrome on Windows and it works fine.

------
h_double
Go into the Adblock Plus options screen and update all your filter
subscriptions, this should fix it.

------
wavephorm
Stackoverflow.com is a better site for questions like this.

~~~
cantbecool
I thought it was fascinating that Google could possibly deny usage of a
product due to a third party plugin in a browser, i.e., Firefox.

~~~
Jacquass12321
I'm leaning towards the much more likely possibility that the confluence of
browser variability, third party plugins, and a javascript chat client clashed
in a bizarre way. I've never had an issue with gchat related to ad block.
Although back to your central point, I don't see why Google couldn't deny any
of their services based on browsers or add-ons, it's certainly not a new
concept on the web.

